# Our Haunted Trail 2015



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Family Portrait

We had an amazing success this year for our Haunted Trail. I'll be posting pictures soon, but I couldn't resist starting with a family portrait. Unfortunately, the dusk had come and the flash wasn't cooperating, so it was pretty dark and fuzzy--I was able to lighten it up a little. My husband is the tall one--I'm the bog beast snuggled up to him, my brother behind us, and a friend behind him. Think we'd be scary enough in the woods?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

We need T-shirts that say "I survived Halloween Howl"

There is a wee group (four of us) who vent our frustration at the lack of trick-or-treaters by building a haunted trail each year at our Natural History museum--about a 1/4 mile trail through the woods. What we really want is Haunted Overload--except that we have about 3 weeks to build, a really limited budget, and a more limited work crew (the four "sick puppies" plus a blessed 4-5 more that help out). Considering that it only runs for two nights, we get way to carried away--but what the heck, we're proud of it.

Also exhausted--what goes up, must come down. And be put away. Sigh . . .

We ran 2117 people through in two nights--talk about chaos!

Here's a few pics--more on my album http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1737










http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?pictureid=21775&albumid=1737&dl=1446435546&thumb=1


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wowzer! Nice work! That entrance is a great starting point. Sounds like a nice turn out!


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

That is so awesome. I'd love to participate in a haunted trail one day.
Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, if you can get that much creepy detail on a limited budget, imagine what you could do with more!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

The entrance was superb, and that room of dolls.OMG. I wouldn't go in there. Too real.


----------



## Beadchaser (Nov 2, 2015)

Love the old couple at the table


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

matrixmom said:


> The entrance was superb, and that room of dolls.OMG. I wouldn't go in there. Too real.


That's just one corner. We have maybe 300 dolls in that scene. It seems to be the main thing people remember about the trail.


----------

